# Do you keep in contact with your breeder after purchase?



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Im just curious how many people have active relationships with their breeder. Mine loves updates, and updates pictures of all of her pups very often  Just wondering how many people are like that. very interested in the pups growing up.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

We're friends on Facebook so she sees my obsessive amount of pictures. She's a BYB but does take an interest in what has become to her pup.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly's breeder is very interested. I have sent her videos of training, pictures, titles achieved, etc since the day I picked her up at the airport. She includes Molly's pictures and accomplishments on her website and seems very proud of her.

Cheryl


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There was very little communication between the breeder and me. I would occasionally send a status note or a question. The breeder was cordial but I got the impression she didn't want to be bothered.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I votede yes, but should be a yes and a no. I keep contact with Akela's breeder, though I know him from 8 years before having a pup of him.

I do not keep in contact with Diabla's breeder.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a yes and a "sort of" for me.

Singe's breeder and I are in regular contact - at least once a week.
Rayden's breeder I contact off and on, though nothing on a regular basis.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Of course we stay in contact! She is an EXCELLENT breeder and we go to her for any medical needs our Vet can't do, and for training, and we update her with pictures! We see her every two weeks in fact! <3


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

With Max no, the breeder wanted nothing to do with me after she got her money...her loss, he's a wonderful dog.

with other dogs i own, yes the breeders are great to help in any way or just to talk.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I see the Huerta's every week...they are family to me. :wub:


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

All our dogs come from one of two breeders, either Huerta Hof or Kulladogs. Both started out as breeders/trainers then quickly became friends and now are definite family! I talk to, text, email, facebook post with them several times a week


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I love it when our puppy buyers keep in touch and send us updates, specially pictures.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have Frank's breeders email for any questions plus she has a facebook page and she loves to have updates of him. She also posts things about her dogs so I can keep up with Franks "family" too. and I've made friends with people who own pups that were in the same litter as Frank through the face book page.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am lucky in that over 35 years I have developed some very long term friendships with people who have bought pups from me and I love it ! even when they drop in announced , "camp" out on the property in the spring and summer -- built in puppy socializers and that "other" set of eyes that may notice something that was not immediately evident to me , drop in after market and go out for lunches --- very interesting people --- a bonus .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've become good friends with my girls' breeder. We go to dog shows together, train together, I take the dogs out to her house to run in the woods... as well as non-dog related stuff. I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my pup at 9 weeks old. i'm still in contact with his breeder.
i've never met his breeder.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, but it is pretty easy as we only live about 15 miles from their place, and the breeder has a "class" most every Saturday that a few puppy buyers go to to train a little and to socialize (dogs and people!).


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a great relationship with Gavin's breeder, Julie is a wonderful person and has been an absolute Godsend, I love her blog and she is so proud of every ones accomplishments, she is always there to give advice and encouragement, her love and dedication to her dogs is exemplary, I am proud to be a member of the Alta-Tollhaus family.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, we are FB friends and she often comments on my pictures or posts about Niko.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When I first got Apache, his breeder had set up a yahoo group and all of us stayed in contact. That was a first for me and it was totally awesome. We had a 1yr reunion and saw a few sibs. 
Kiya's breeder passed away before her siezures began I did speak with her husband a few times and he said I was the only one who kept in touch. Apache's breeder helped me out when Kiya's seizures began and kind of adopted Kiya. Unfortunately I think I became a thorn in her side after I found out she had bred one of her females to Kiya's sire twice. So unfortunately I haven't spoken to her in a few years.
Lakota came from one of those I want to breed my dog once people, they screened me checked my home and told me to give her back at any age if I didn't want her, they are very nice and I do keep in touch with them on occassion.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Max's breeder I went back to train Rorie with him years after I got Max and he made schutzhund fun again for me-Anja came from the same breeder as Wanda's Max-we were friends for years. She used to let me take some of her already titled Czech dogs to schutzhund training-she gave me Anja for free after my rescue Sadie passed away. We had been friends for years before I got Anja. In our realtionship her only focus was definitely NOT the money


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

definitely keep in touch with my pups breeder. She is my first from a reputable breeder and I don't see how people could not keep in touch with their breeders. The wealth of knowledge she has the help and support she gives is just phenomenal. She has really been a godsend since day one. I have multiple trainers here that don't seem to help with certain problems yet one quick email to her and we are well on our way to resolving a problem behavior.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jinx has a "problem behavior" NO, I don't believe that!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I voted YES, cuz I did keep in contact with the breeder for awhile. But the last time I sent a picture of Uschi via email, the email came back undeliverable. I'm disappointed that she didn't contact us and let us know that she was either changing her email or not breeding anymore.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I email photos and updates and we've brought Stosh to visit once, we're going again in a few weeks so our grandson can see their dogs. The breeders give a 24 mo hip guarantee so they like to keep in touch with owners to make sure everything's ok


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I've sent her weekly pics and updates...I think I'm getting on her nerves, LOL! I'm just so proud of him, and figure she should be too


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

yes-we will soon be seeining eachother at some club meets and will also get to meet some of my boy's brothers/sisters and half brothers/sisters  samson even gets to see him momma every now and then


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Jinx has a "problem behavior" NO, I don't believe that!


Jinx?? No never!!!! This girl is full of issues and wierd quirks.. love every one of them though :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am in regular contact with Stark's breeder.

She is someone I consider a friend now. We chat on facebook, through email and speak on the phone.

When I was having issues with Stark's flip finish (obedience) she went on webcam with me at 10pm for an hour to work on it with us, using Stark's sire as her example. 

I also visit when I can to play; I mean, help socialize.. puppies. :wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not sure how to vote. All but one of my current dogs I bred, and I do talk to myself all the time so I suppose I should say yes. My other dog, the import, I have never contacted, we have worked through a mutual friend who is fluent in both languages. 

I suppose neither answer is correct for me. Figure on me fouling up a simple yes no answer.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

selzer said:


> I am not sure how to vote. All but one of my current dogs I bred, and I do talk to myself all the time so I suppose I should say yes. My other dog, the import, I have never contacted, we have worked through a mutual friend who is fluent in both languages.
> 
> I suppose neither answer is correct for me. Figure on me fouling up a simple yes no answer.


:d i love it; you talk to your self all the time!!! made my day!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I have sent Otis' breeder a couple of updates. They are nice people and offered advice


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

YES! We became good friends with Brandy's (RIP) breeder even though they moved to Texas. They are the only ones we would leave our GSD's to if something happens to both of us.
Our new pup (11months old) came from a breeder that said that he keeps lifelong support going for all of his clients and said I could call anytime, day or night. He is going to watch our new pup in a couple of weeks as we have to go away and she is not fully vaccinated plus she is comfortable going there and her sibling will be there as well for him to puppysit.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Nope, not with any of mine right now.


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

Our breeder wants to know how our puppy is progressing and requests weekly pictures. We also signed a contract that states that if we ever needed to surrender our puppy that she will be contacted and will take the dog back.


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

I used to send them (husband and wife) pictures once in awhile as Casey was growing, which they much appreciated. I have contacted them a few times with questions and they gave me great advice.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I voted yes. I am in frequent contact with Dazzle's breeder since Dazzle's Nana loves to hear about all of her pups. Beverly is a great source of support and information and I try to get to Georgia to train with her schutzhund club as often as I can.

Doc's litter was the last for his breeder as far as I know. She is available to me if I have questions and we share information back and forth through a mutual friend who also has pups from the same parents. She has been very pleased to learn of his service dog work. 

I am still in contact with Cain's breeder and we share info back and forth over facebook, email and phone. She has always been very proud of Cain and what we accomplished.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My breeders are now Facebook friends with me, and they love updates and seeing how their puppies are doing overseas. (All except Ciana's breeder.)

Balto's breeder keeps a page for him and lists all his titles.

I like being able to compare behavior and growth with the other puppies from the litters. This summer I even traveled to The Netherlands to visit the annual Dutch Shepherd Club Match and see everybody at the same time, and all the dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, my breeder has been extremely supportive and helpful, and we stay in close contact. Since I've known her for so many years now, I'd consider her a friend. We are also Facebook friends, so she gets to see photos of her girls on a regular basis.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't had a dog purchased directly from a breeder so far, but I do have contact with my Maine ****'s breeder and I regularly send them photos of her.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I voted no because we have seldom spoke since I brought my puppy home.

I got my GS when he was 7 weeks old and he is 2 1/2 years old now. I have called the breeder twice in these two and a half years. Both times were to tell her about his aggression problem, and she was much more worried about defending herself and telling me how NONE of her dogs have ever had problems with aggression, and that I needed to put him in his place by using physical force. Then second time I called she told me to bring him over there and she'd show me exactly how to do it. I never called her again, and she never called me to check on him either.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My breeder isn't very tech savvy, but him and my trainer/boss are very good friends and they chitchat about my puppy a lot. I'd like to have a more direct relationship, but the fact that he at least cares is pretty alright with me!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes!

Eden's breeder keeps tabs on us on her blog and emails me when he's really excited about one of our accomplishments. I love it  We have never met though.

Kastle's breeder is also great. He puts updated pics and videos up on his website of Kastle and is great about emailing back and forth. He's from Belgium but I am trying really hard to get to one of the trials he is judging in the US this year...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I got Ozzy from a BYB, and for the first two months or so, I tried to tell her how good Ozzy was doing. (Probably 3 or 4 texts total). Every time, she asked which one he was, who I was, etc. After I'd say which one Ozzy was and who I was and everything, she wouldn't ever respond. After that, I just quit, because she obviously didn't care. 
I'm glad I have this forum, because I LOVE giving Ozzy updates.  I just wished his 'breeder' cared.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep I update my breeder periodically. He is a very busy person but he almost always takes the time to acknowledge my email updates. I'm very happy with my dog and with the breeder.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Yes.. I update my breeder every 5-6 months. The feedback is lovely and quite sincere.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, we live just about 10 miles from her and we have joined a group of her clients that meet wirh her every Saturday for socializing dogs and also some obedience and conformation training.

Strangely enough our boy (3.5yo male) gets along great with all the other dogs including puppies except for one who are arch enemies (we are working on them both and improving).


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Depends on which dog we are talking about. 

Jesse's breeder we run into occasionally and he asks about her. 

Dalton's breeder has moved and no we have not been in contact in a long, long time.

Sundance's breeder I probably bug the heck out of. We are in contact at least once a week if not more via email, facebook or the GSD boards. In fact, it's probably time to send an update soon.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx's breeder and I had a falling out when she lied to me about paperwork/pedigree info. I didn't pay for the lineage, but was just curious and she gave me her other dogs pedigree(as if I would not question it) When I called her out on it, she flipped on me and that was that. She is bi-polar anyway,so I didn't take it personally. 

Karlo's breeder has been a great support system(along with other owners of the kennels progeny) They have a yahoo group puplist to stay connected with accomplishments, problems and pictures and I've visited the club they host several times. When a litter is whelping the pupdates are posted on the yahoo group and everyone is excited for the new puppy owners! GREAT support system, did I mention that?
Kacie was an abandoned rescue...wish I could have found her breeder, just to know her pedigree if nothing else.


----------



## Valkyrie2 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been pretty good at keeping the breeder up-to-date with Freyja's progress in training, new pictures, etc.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I got Abby from a BYB off of C/L. Lucky I still had her text messages so I sent her some photo updates. She seemed thrilled to hear about her dog's litter so I sent her many photos. For a BYB, she seemed pretty helpful and even took great care of the litter and not just all for the money.


----------

